# Purigen becoming toxic?!?



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

> Purigen is a premium synthetic adsorbent that is unlike any other filtration product. It is not a mixture of ion exchangers or adsorbents, but a unique macro-porous synthetic polymer that removes soluble and insoluble impurities from water at a rate and capacity that exceeds all others, even hypersorb , by over 500%. Purigen removes proteins, nitrites and nitrates, ammonia, and a broad spectrum of organics, yet its impact on trace elements is minimal. It significantly raises redox. It polishes water to unparalleled clarity. Like Hypersorb , Purigen darkens progressively as it exhausts, and is easily renewed by treating with household bleach. A 100 ml bag of Purigen purifies and polishes up to 100 gallons of water for up to six months. Purigen is designed for both marine and freshwater use. *Not to be used with any products with slime coat in them as this can cause the product to become toxic.*


Does this mean you can no longer treat tap water with a conditioner (since almost all contain slime coat) ???


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

interesting and what a great product except for the part about slime coat.

I wonder why... does the slime coat cover it causing it to not work?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty sure prime does not contain any slime coat. email seachem. 24 hour turnaround. Used this stuff myself with prime years ago. clearest water ever. Just a PITA to do the FREQUENT resin recharges. It is NOT six months. Not if you want it super active all the time.

Case in point though-- it recharges with bleach. You need to rinse it in prime after to get the bleach off anyways. Either that or let it air out for a really long time...

Knocking 1/2 cup of bleach into gas form instantly does NOT smell good btw. Cover your face.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, if you use Prime, it will be fine. 

Of course, this would normally be some kind of marketing scheme (Seachem Purigen, Seachem Prime, why not just use all Seachem products!), but in this case, Prime is definitely the most economical choice in terms of water conditioners, as it is very concentrated, and a 500 mL bottle will last you quite a while (especially if you stocked up on them during the Boxing Day sales )


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

There's lots of reports of people using Prime with Purigen and having no ill effects.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As mentioned, if you use Prime, it will be fine.
> 
> Of course, this would normally be some kind of marketing scheme (Seachem Purigen, Seachem Prime, why not just use all Seachem products!), but in this case, Prime is definitely the most economical choice in terms of water conditioners, as it is very concentrated, and a 500 mL bottle will last you quite a while (especially if you stocked up on them during the Boxing Day sales )


IMO, there's really no sense buying anything else. The seachem product is dirt cheap, works really well. I agree it might be some kind of scheme. Some of their products (cough, cichlid salt) can be made at something like 1/50th the cost with a trip to the drug store and the supermarket.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys!!
I use Prime too, I think its the best...but I checked the bottle and it does contain slime coat.  
Anyways, as long as its been tried before and it had good results, I will give it a shot in my tanks too.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ozi said:


> Thanks for your input guys!!
> I use Prime too, I think its the best...but I checked the bottle and it does contain slime coat.
> Anyways, as long as its been tried before and it had good results, I will give it a shot in my tanks too.


CAUSES slime coat doesnt contain it afaik


----------

